# Do you blow your nose into the kitchen/bathroom sink?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is this normal in certain countries? What about hocking loogies?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm. I don't think so. I'm not really the nose blowing type though.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

No this is not normal, and is quite disgusting.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What's this about anyway?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

New roommate.


----------



## her (Oct 28, 2013)

No.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

thats gross. use a tissue.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Haha, you and your roommates. :lol Cracks me up. 

That sounds pretty gross to me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Charmander said:


> Haha, you and your roommates. :lol Cracks me up.
> 
> That sounds pretty gross to me.


I sooooooooooooooo want to live alone.

She's very nice, so I almost feel bad for making this thread but....yuck. I think she may have heard me say something about it to my dad on the phone today. Her door was shut but it was very quiet so I thought she had gone out. Later when she came out she sort of apologized while doing her thing at the sink. She has a cold and now I have it. Fun fun.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, I do this a lot. It removes the middle step between blowing your nose in a tissue and washing your hands, and it's a lot softer than repeatedly using tissues when you have a cold. I wouldn't subject someone else to seeing it, but I have no shame about doing it. It's less gross than blowing your nose in a tissue and not washing your hands even when it soaked through to your fingers.

The other members of my family have always hacked into the sink but I normally can't do that at all.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

SuperSky said:


> Yes, I do this a lot. It removes the middle step between blowing your nose in a tissue and washing your hands, and it's a lot softer than repeatedly using tissues when you have a cold. I wouldn't subject someone else to seeing it, but I have no shame about doing it. It's less gross than blowing your nose in a tissue and not washing your hands even when it soaked through to your fingers.


Does anyone else in your family do it?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

That is pretty disgusting. I would ask her to do it into a garbage can.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

That sounds disgusting.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Does anyone else in your family do it?


Dad does sometimes. I don't think the others do. Although as per my edited post all of my other family members do the logie hacking in the bathroom sink.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

yeah. and the shower. with my bare hands


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Hellllll to the no.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

StrangePeaches said:


> yeah. and the shower. with my bare hands


High five, me too!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I knew a guy in high school who liked to hack up loogies and do the "Farmer's blow" towards the ground to see how far and fast he could shoot out his mucus. YUMMY


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I know one person who does it

my sis hocks up her phelgm slash mucas

This should not be done in the kitchen sink

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

That is soooo disgusting! To subject other people to the sight,odor and germs of your nasal drainage or spitting,yuck!! I'm ESPECIALLY aware of being ultra careful with the kitchen sink,dishes and food come into contact with that area -Honestly,what's so difficult about using a tissue-is she just that lazy? If she's that gross,it would give me the willies to eat off of dishes she washed or eat anything she prepared.


----------



## ilovechocolate (Sep 2, 2013)

That's gross as hell.
I hope whe doesn't pee in the shower.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree that the kitchen sink is off limits and I wouldn't want to do it there.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> That is soooo disgusting! To subject other people to the sight,odor and germs of your nasal drainage or spitting,yuck!! I'm ESPECIALLY aware of being ultra careful with the kitchen sink,dishes and food come into contact with that area -Honestly,what's so difficult about using a tissue-is she just that lazy? If she's that gross,it would give me the willies to eat off of dishes she washed or eat anything she prepared.


I'm guessing it's some sort of cultural difference.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I use a handkerchief or a tissue. That's kind of gross blowing it into a sink.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I've lived in Asia most of my life. I just have this habit of spitting everywhere - the streets, restrooms, sink, whatever. The same goes with blowing my nose - although I prefer using handkerchif in public places for that. When I'm at home, I just dispose of the waste freely.

Or you know, that particular 'hhhhrrrrrruuuu' sound you make when you want the stuff stuck down your throat to go back up into your mouth to spit it out . Bad boy style, baby!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> That's......gross, I don't even blow my nose, never have honesty I just man up & swallow them or pickem out


Oh so yows a real man, huh? :b


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ugh, I had college roommates who did this. It was disgusting. Sometimes, you'd be woken up by that sound.


----------



## MrOblivious (Jul 13, 2013)

I hock into the sink but turn on the tap to wash it away


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Umm. That's what tissue is for.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I don't think I would be able to do it evening if I wanted to, which obviously I wouldn't. I'm just not very good at sports. It's the same with spitting, I can't spit. I find spitting on the ground disgusting but if I was to try to spit on the ground I would need to take a long run up and then throw my head forward as I make a loud noise all the way, then maybe some spit might come out and hit the ground, but probably not. When it comes to spitting my mouth always seems to be drier than a hamsters cage.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's odd that she still does even though she has had 2 live-in American boyfriends for nearly a decade in total. I guess they never said anything.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't but my sisters bf does in the shower, I know this because you can hear him doing it from across the country.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Absolutely disgusting. Spitting or blowing anything in the sink. Do it in the mother ****ing toilet, or a tissue you dumb mother ****.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Nasty.No,I never do that.I use a tissue.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I sooooooooooooooo want to live alone.
> 
> She's very nice, so I almost feel bad for making this thread but....yuck. I think she may have heard me say something about it to my dad on the phone today. Her door was shut but it was very quiet so I thought she had gone out. Later when she came out she sort of apologized while doing her thing at the sink. She has a cold and now I have it. Fun fun.


I'm going to make a pretty big assumption here, and if I'm wrong I apologise to anyone who may be offended.

Is your room mate Asian by any chance?


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't say that I do.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I wasn't sure whether the new roommate occupying the small room was Korean or Japanese. Cause the tags on her suitcases indicated that she was using Korean Airlines and the last name appeared to be a Korean name but the address was an Okinawan address. 

Anyways, she is blowing her nose real hard in the shower right now while coughing. Lovely. Must be Korean.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

There are paper napkins for that purpose.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Now she is doing it over the bathroom sink. Guess she wants to give everyone her cold.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That's disgusting in general & seems somewhat disrespectful to do in view of others. That said, I rarely wash my hands after using tissues so there are many that would find that in bad taste/hygiene. I will do it in the shower on occasion though as it's not like I'm gonna stop & dry my hands so I can grab tissues


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm no. I use a handkerchief for that, I dont blow nose often anyway


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

I had an ex that did that. It was repulsive. Don't do it. Your roomate is gross.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I blow it into a Kleenex tissue.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

She's blowing her nose real hard now. I can hear it all the way from my room.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I think that's just a personal preference maybe. I rarely blow my nose, but when I do, it's in the sink. I can't stand using a tissue, I think it's gross. But I do it with the door closed and I don't think I'm loud?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

EWwwww. She just explosion sneezed as she exited the bathroom. Right near my door and my brita water jug. What a germ spreader. I'm going to touch my buttcrack and then touch her bedroom door handle. Or maybe I'll put a big juicy blood clot on her suitcase. I am bleeding heavily right now.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

No. Only in the shower. You should get antibacterial wipes.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I pick my nose then dispose of the waste with the rest of the water in the sink, then thoroughly wash my hands. Saves tissues.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Uh, no, that's pretty gross.

I do have my mind blown every time I turn on the tap. Where does the hot water come from? I see no hot springs in the area?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Talk about gross.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm going to try to audio record the sound of her snorting. She really goes at it. Super loud.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

komorikun said:


> EWwwww. She just explosion sneezed as she exited the bathroom. Right near my door and my brita water jug. What a germ spreader. I'm going to touch my buttcrack and then touch her bedroom door handle. Or maybe I'll put a big juicy blood clot on her suitcase. I am bleeding heavily right now.


Omg :lol :no uke :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I'm going to try to audio record the sound of her snorting. She really goes at it. Super loud.


:lol

Hilarious! If you do this, you MUST post it!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I've never heard of anyone blowing their nose into the sink. Loogies yes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Only a short blow. I'll try again next time.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UTwlceobw5


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Only a short blow. I'll try again next time.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UTwlceobw5


Maybe she's snorting cocaine in the shower?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

George McFly said:


> Maybe she's snorting cocaine in the shower?


Could be but that's rather risky.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

lol.

this behavior isn't gross. it's necessary... i wash my nose with water, if i'm sick. I'm not grossed out by human fluids... to each their silly owns. lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Only a short blow. I'll try again next time.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UTwlceobw5


:haha

I was debating with myself whether or not you'd really do it!

This has to be pretty close to the top of the list of the funniest things I've ever seen/heard on a forum. The way it brings your story to life is what really gives it that extra push into the category of seriously hilarious.


----------

